# Root, but no RW Remount



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got a good one I think...

I have a Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet 1838, rooted. I can verify that it is rooted as I am able to perform various functions that I would not normally be able to do without root (like uninstall bloatware, unwanted system apps, change startup apps, change boot animation, etc).

However, when trying to push the ClockWorkMod recovery image, I stumbled upon something really strange. I cannot for the life of me mount the /system folder in rw mode. I have run the mount command with just about every variation I can think of, from using the base mount point to using the referenced mount point to sliding busybox in front of it. Nothing.

I type the command, I get no error back, the command appears to succeed. Then, I head over to test it with 'touch test.txt' and I get a 'touch: test.txt: Read-only file system' error.

Anyone else seeing this or have any ideas? I am running the command as root via su to # prompt.

Thanks.


----------



## obscure.detour (Nov 2, 2011)

Maybe try within android via root explorer, total commander etc.


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

@obscure.detour - Thank you. I tried that as well (ROM Toolbox Pro Terminal Emulator). SU and # prompt. No joy. Same results.

This makes absolutely no sense to me. I'm going to CatLog it and see if something gets posted in any of the log messages. I hadn't thought of that before...

I know I'm doing this right because I run the exact same set of command on my EVO and Nook and they work as expected, it's limited to this Lenovo.


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

For anyone reading out of curiousity sake...

CatLog revealed NOTHING to me.

So, I created the install-recovery.sh file in a writeable location and then used Root Explorer to copy to the /system/etc folder, insuring it was executable before I copied it.

I was then able to DD the recovery image.

Didn't work anyway. I seem to have one of the models that CWM does not work on. Running fix permisssion from ROM Manager does not work either.

Obviously, something isn't right but what I don't know. Don't really have time to fiddle around with it, but I find it interesting that I have root, but I don't have root at the same time. Weird.

Some apps work great, others not so great. Maybe I will take time to figure it out...maybe...


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

Because I apparently enjoy talking to myself and answering my own questions...

I was able to get CWM installed and working. I did manually create and copy the shell script. I then did a DD backup of the partition in question and then DD pushed CMW. Works like a charm. I, for some reason, didn't realize I needed to 'tap' the volume up button and not 'hold' it when booting to get into recovery.

After running fix permissions in CWM, I can now remount in rw mode.

Go figure. Still makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

And I'm going to reply to myself again...and say that I'm a liar.

No...I can't mount via terminal or shell in read/write mode. I still have root, I can still run root applications, but I, as myself cannot and probably never will be able to mount my system in rw mode.

I'm stuck making files on my Linux box and then copying them over to the tablet.

I don't get it, I'm done trying to get it, it makes no sense to me at all and goes against all logic.

I don't think I care anymore though either...


----------



## khanning (Oct 29, 2011)

UnZone

Can you run "mount" from the terminal on the device, or through adb shell, and paste the output here. I will help you remount the system rw.


----------



## Foxtrot_Xray (Dec 28, 2011)

Do this, from an adb shell:


```
su<br />
mount -o remount,rw /system; mv /system/bin/aba /system/bin/aba_bad
```
The last line has to be all on one line, run at once.
I ran into this on my (used) tablet - the 'aba' command forces /system to be remounted, and is run every 5 to 10 seconds. Even when /system is mounted properly. It apparently has something to do with the Lenovo Wireless manager, which the previous owner of mine ran. I ran into *heck* trying to figure out what was causing it. (See: http://www.thinkpadtabletforums.com/thinkpad-tablet-root-hacks-mods-and-development/system-remounting-by-itself/ my thread..)

Cheers -
Mike.


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

@khanning - Here is my adb shell output as requested


```
<br />
$ su<br />
# mount -o remount,rw /system<br />
# touch /system/test.txt<br />
touch: /system/test.txt: Read-only file system<br />
#<br />
```


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

@Foxtrot_Xray (aka Mike)

OMG. That worked. Your right. I would have gone mental trying to figure that one out. Especially since I removed just about everything
Lenovo related from the device. I would not have seen that one coming.

Thanks! That was a good find and a great fix. I now have root rw access to the system from the shell. Finally.


----------

